# Outlook: Absender 'manipulieren'



## Founder (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

bei WEB.de kann man selbst wählen, welcher Absender beim Empfänger sichtbar ist. (Natürlich nur nach Sicherstellung, dass man Eigentümer der beim Empfänger angezeigten E-mail-Adresse ist.) Das ist vor allem gut, wenn man dem Empfänger nur die Weiterleitung sichtbar machen möchte, und nicht die wahre E-mail-Adresse.

Jetzt habe ich versucht, Outlook ebenfalls so einzustellen, dass als Absender nur meine Weiterleitung sichtbar ist (info@lotexx.de), nicht jedoch die dahinterstehende Adresse (lotexx@web.de).

Geht das nicht mit OutlookXP?


Grüße,


L o t e x x.


----------



## Founder (16. Juni 2004)

Kann man denn nicht wenigstens die Antwortadresse anders einstellen. Wenn bei mir in Outlook die Antwortadresse nicht irgendetwas mit WEB.de zu tun hat, meldet das Mailprogramm Fehler.


----------



## Retlaw (16. Juni 2004)

Hab Outlook 2000 hier aber das müsste so ähnlich gehen.
Wenn ich eine Mail verschicken kann ich auf Optionen klicken und dann im Feld "Antworten senden an:" beliebige Adressen eintragen.
Der Empfänger sieht dann zwar die Adresse von der die Nachricht abgeschickt wurde, wenn er aber auf Antworten klickt wird die in diesem Feld eingetragene Adresse in den Empfänger gesetzt.


----------



## Founder (17. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube, bei Outlook Express (Win98) hat das bei mir damals so ähnlich funktioniert. In WinXP macht er das nicht mehr.

Kann es sein, dass die mit diesem Schrott einfach nur verhindern wollen, dass andere Leute belästigt werden, wenn man deren Adresse als Reply-To-Adresse angibt? Aber wieso kann ich dann web.de-Adressen als Antwortadressen eingeben und andere nicht?


----------



## Founder (17. Juni 2004)

Ich hab's noch mal versucht, jetzt scheint es zu klappen.

Wahrscheinlich hatte damals nur der WEB.de-Server irgendwelche Problemen.

Danke für Deine nette Bemühung, Retlaw


----------

